# [Bash Scripting] Realizar comprobaciones cada segundo (Open)

## ZaPa

Hola.

Estoy realizando un script, el cual necesito que se mantenga siempre en memoria realizando comprobaciones cada segundo.

He probado a utilizar un bucle while combinado con sleep  o un bucle while infinito, el cual he tenido muchos problemas con la prueba ya qué, aumentaba al 95% el uso de cpu y no he podido conseguir mi objetivo..

¿Como podria realizar esto?

Espero me puedan ayudar.

Saludos.

----------

## agdg

Con un bucle no deberías tener problemas. Aquí te dejo un ejemplo de bucle infinito que refresca cada segundo. En este caso simplemente hace girar una barra en el terminal, como la que usan muchos scripts para representar que están procesando y que debes esperar.

```
#/bin/sh

while(true)

 do for x in \\ \| \/ -

   do echo -n $x

   sleep 1 

   echo -n -e \\r 

   done

 done
```

----------

